# Silly Blacky



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I stayed overnight at my friends house the night before last, something I do about once a week. Nothing unusual there. My dad was on the computer in my room and said all night Blacky kept coming in the room and then leaving again, I guess looking for me. Not too unusual, either. 

The next day my aunt came over, and Blacky hates my aunt. She'd rather go outside all day than be in house when she's over. She goes as far as waking up and leaving my bed the moment she hears my aunt walking in the door without fail. 

So my aunt is on the computer in my room yesterday and somehow, Blacky hadn't got the memo that she was over. Blacky walks in my room meowing and rubs against her legs like it's an everyday occurrence. My aunt was shocked at the sudden change! Then Blacky looks up and realises who it is and runs out of the room with a shocked expression on her face.

I thought that was a pretty priceless gaffe on Blacky's part.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

That's too funny! Poor Blacky thought her meowmy was home.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL!!!!! Not too often a cat makes a mistake like that!!!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hahaha I would have loved to have seen that!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha Poor Blacky. I bet that was heck of a day for her.


----------

